# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  آگهی استخدام برنامه نویس Delphi

## Noshafagh

*شرکت نرم افزاری معتبر و پيشرو در زمينه طراحی و توليد نرم افزار در تهران
*از مهندسين نرم افزار و *IT*علاقه مند به کار در محيطی پويا جهت توليدات جديد دعوت به همکاری می شود:
1.برنامه نويس حرفه ای دلفی مسلط به *SQL*
2.تحليل­گر مسلط بر سيستم های مالی
*با حقوق و مزايای مکفی* ارسال رزومه به : Info@hrjobs.ir
شماره تماس: 021-26409183

----------

